# Sitka Gear...Worth the $$$$



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Guys,

I don't want to rehash past post on the preferred camo etc. I am interested in opinions on performance of this product. The cost is pretty high...so if I am going to invest in it, I would like to hear from you Sitka owners on the performance/durability of the product.

My current gear is a bit worn out faded etc...so with a family providing the hook up with gift cards. I figure it is time for some new gear.

Your thoughts?

Thanks,
LA


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have it and it is not worth the $$ if you ask me and I got mine on a half of sale and still used my cabelas points to buy them. 

They are nice for hiking. They are not so nice around a fire. they are not so nice with having bs weeds stick all over them. They seem to hold up and are well built and fit well. 
They suck for concealing your sent. I can literally smell my but when hiking and I have to wash them every time I go out. I can go 2 seasons without washing my wool and I cant smell a thing. I can even sit by a fire with my wool and it doesn't smell like smoke.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a pair of the Ascent pants and I don't like 'em. They are too noisy and the pockets are not deep at all, basically for decoration because I don't dare put my keys or anything else in there for fear stuff will fall out. They also pick up burrs. The pants do dry quickly and are very light and comfortable. The open country digital camo disappears in the sage brush. 

I also have some base layer stuff (long underwear) from Sitka that I absolutely love. It's very comortable and breathes nicely. 

I got my stuff half off from Camofire.com and it was still too expensive for what you get, in my opinion. Lots of companies have caught up with Sitka as far as using the same materials. They used to be the only ones using the polyester synthetics. Now it seems like everyone has that kind of quality comfort. The Under Armour explosion changed everything in the sports clothing market.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

WAY over rated. Nothing beats wool for warmth, durability, comfort, odor protection, and value. That crap is just hyped up, over rated, polyester camo leisure wear... 

A friend of mine bought a bunch and took it to Alaska. He said he's never been more cold, wet, and miserable in his life. He threw it all in a sack and put on his wool.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Tex,

I get the wool for cold weather. But for teh Archery hunt...do you still use the Wool? I was considering it for more late season hunting gear.

SWBuck,

If not sitka for performance what would you use?

Thanks,
LA


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> WAY over rated. Nothing beats wool for warmth, durability, comfort, odor protection, and value. That crap is just hyped up, over rated, polyester camo leisure wear...
> 
> A friend of mine bought a bunch and took it to Alaska. He said he's never been more cold, wet, and miserable in his life. He threw it all in a sack and put on his wool.


I have a Sitka jacket, pullover and pants. I also have a Russel Outdoor jacket, pullover and pants. I went to Alaska twice last year. Once bear hunting in May and once blacktail hunting in November. I took both sets and wore them an equal amount during both hunts. On both hunts it rained nearly every day. Both kept me dry and I could tell no difference between the two except the Russsel Outdoors was noticeably quieter. I did wear a rain slicker in the boat. I like the Sitka camo pattern better but the Russel gear was about half the price of the Sitka gear. I wore my good ol' trusty Sleeping Indian wool coat and pants one day and got caught in a rain storm just off of Mitkaf island while headed back to Prince Of Wales, (about 30 miles). I was absolutely drenched and didn't bring my rain slicker, but I was still warm as can be. I'd seriously look into Russel Outdoors or even better, get some quality wool.

God bless sheep!!! (just for the wool now, just for the wool)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's some websites of some of the gear I use.
http://www.russelloutdoorsgear.com/port ... oors/home/
Sleeping Indian
http://www.woolcamo.com/
Sitka
http://www.sitkagear.com/
Swanndri
http://www.ecowool.com/swanndri

I've actually killed more animals with a bow while wearing a plaid Fillson or Pendelton wool shirt than while wearing camo. NOTHING is more quiet than wool!! Ask Tex-O-Bob.

Don't put too much emphisis on camo. Just wear the right colors, camoflage your movements and use your cover.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I was a Sitka dealer the first year they were in biz and I feel their first year was their last... for me anyways. 

I have moved on to using First Lite Merino wool (available in coyote brown, ASAT and Realtree Max 1) and am in fact right now wearing my llano long sleeve top at 4:15 am as I write this... awesome moisture, thermal and scent quelling qualities, and it's extremely comfy too. I just received my dealer order of Kanab pants from them yesterday and must say am VERY happy with their fit and function, as well as the quality of materials. 

Llano top runs $80, Vest is $120, Labrador top is $150 and the pants... I can't remember, but will post up later. I definitely will be using merino as my base layer and mid layers in Max 1 and Coyote brown, and will keep my original Sitka waterproof shells for really wet times.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

LaytonArcher said:


> Tex,
> 
> I get the wool for cold weather. But for teh Archery hunt...do you still use the Wool? I was considering it for more late season hunting gear.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I wear it in the early season as well as late. They make several thicknesses and you can layer under and on top of if needed. As Longbow mentioned, plain old Pendleton or Woolrich Plaid is just as effective camo as any. Chuck Adams killed 99% of his trophy animals wearing blue jeans and plaid shirts. Oh, and did I mention the price? I get ALL my plaid Woolrich shirts on Ebay. I have a dozen or more of em but the one in the picture cost me 5 bucks...

I was in GA when I killed this whitetail. It was 70 degrees with 80% humidity but I felt fine wearing the wool. Ya, it got warm when I was out walking around and dragging the deer, but that's when you shed the extra layer anyway, no matter what you're wearing...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

If you are doing a lot of hiking I would go for the sitka gear. I like the fit of the sitka gear better than the similar russell product. But for all around hunting it really is hard to beat wool. It's almost as warm completely wet as it is dry and it doesn't wreak like a pool hall if you are around a camp fire.
If you are hunting in August and you have some frogg toggs in your pack then I would go with sitka. And if you are hiking a lot you are probably cooking over a gas burner and not a camp fire so that wouldn't really factor in IF you are purchasing the sitka gear because you need it! Cracks me up to see sitka gear for sale on archery talk that's size XXXL...it's like "you think you're not able to stay cool because of the clothes you are wearing???"


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

longbow said:


> God bless sheep!!! (just for the wool now, just for the wool)


Your secret is safe with me but just remember to take that bell off of it's neck first or everyone will know!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > God bless sheep!!! (just for the wool now, just for the wool)
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > God bless sheep!!! (just for the wool now, just for the wool)
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > God bless sheep!!! (just for the wool now, just for the wool)
> ...


Just get ya some velcro chaps and hipboots, that's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a bit of Sitka gear, and love it. Granted I have not paid full price for any of it, but its the best stuff I've worn yet. The pants fit very well and work exceptionally well early season. The jackets I have are great. Range of motion, comfort, weight to warmth, and durablity are top notch. This is coming from someone who puts full faith in his gear to take him to hell and back season after season.
That being said, I would be hard pressed to pay full price for any Sitka Gear. 
As others have said, there are other companies that have stepped up to answer Sitka. Russell makes great clothing for the money. As I will put my money into Russell from here on out.

As far as wool goes, you think Sitka is pricey?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

blazingsaddle said:


> As far as wool goes, you think Sitka is pricey?


But well worth it!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I have all of Sitka's line. Pros: It's fits really well. I don't like to have any excess baggy material. It's great if you are hiking all day and getting sweaty and out in the backcountry. It breaths well, its light material, but strong. The material is top quality. I have the stormfront pants and jacket and spent 5 days at 10,000 feet in pouring rain and snow (utah's general buck last year) and was completely dry and warm. This year they also have an awesome wool top as well. Cons: It cost a lot of money but I think you get what you pay for these days. That said, If I'm just coyote hunting and riding around and not hiking a ton and weather or performance is not mandatory then my favorite is Kings Camo. It's cheap, works, and looks good.


----------

